# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Baby monitor, kids monitor >  Cubo AI, baby monitor, Yun Yun AI Baby Camera Co., Ltd., Taipei, Taiwan

## Airicist

Developer - Yun Yun AI Baby Camera Co., Ltd.

facebook.com/groups/CuboCommunity

"Cubo AI: World's Smartest Baby Monitor" on Indiegogo

amazon.com/stores/C%C3%BCbo+Ai/page/507933F4-AB36-4ECF-BF8E-12B8B7DC29E4

----------


## Airicist

Article "Cubo AI's baby monitor will alert you if your child's face is covered"
It also lets you set up "danger zones" around the house.

by Christine Fisher
June 29, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Cubo Ai Plus Smart Baby Monitor

Jul 14, 2020




> Cubo Ai Plus is a Smart Baby Monitor is powered with proactive warning system for Baby's Sleep, Safety, and Memories.

----------


## Airicist

Cubo AI Plus Review 2021 – Baby Monitor Sleep Analytics and more

Apr 28, 2021




> This is a review of the Cubo AI Plus Baby Monitor. We discuss the monitor's newest features including sleep analytics, growth tracking and more. The Cubo AI 3-Stand Set and Wall Mount options are both available and remember to use the exclusive discount code: CUBOVERB
> Visit this link to learn more: http://bit.ly/dadverb
> 
> Introduction: (0:00​​​​)
> Unboxing: (0:32​​​​)
> Mounting Options: (1:02​)
> Discount Code: (2:22​​​​)
> Camera & Image Quality: (2:40​​​​)
> App Features: (3:15​)
> ...

----------

